# Rant: Let me downgrade my programming online



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

No, really, let me. It's beyond irritating.

Voice-response unit: "Do you want to order that in high definition?" Um, no, I told you I want to cancel my MLB Extra Innings, but thanks for being useless.

"Agent" "Agent" "Agent"... 0-0-0-0-0.....

Random call-center rep in India or wherever. Full explanation of what I need (why, you aren't doing it anyway). "Hold while I transfer you." 5 minutes of delay. "Hi, I'm transferring you now". More delay.

"Hi this is guy in programming, what's your name and phone number?"

Are you freaking kidding me?

This is like a textbook course in how to piss someone off. "You know my name and phone number, I was transferred to you."

"I need to verify it anyway."

I oblige and then, *he has no idea why I'm calling!*.

So I get to explain it all over again.

This is ridiculous.

I promise you I will never, ever, ever accept any sort of incentive to retain a service with DirecTV on the phone and I will from now on seek every opportunity to downgrade. So let me just do it online, OK?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

While I understand what you're saying, if I was running D*, I would do it the same way. It adds cash to the bottom line.

I don't, however, understand why I have to verify my name, phone number, etc. at the beginning of the call and then every CSR after that asks me the same information (like you say). I agree with you there.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I called to downgrade just last week ... it was a simple 15 minute call.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Is it a package programming? Because I'm pretty sure you can do that online unless I'm misunderstanding.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Unless you're looking to get bill credits and discounts with that downgrade.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He was cancelling EI. I downgraded my overall package from Classic to Xtra online. HD Extras, had to call but automated system handled. Want to cancel HBO, had to talk to a rep. DirecTV has their priorities.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I called to downgrade just last week ... it was a simple 15 minute call.


To me though, it shouldn't take 15 minutes.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> He was cancelling EI. I downgraded my overall package from Classic to Xtra online. HD Extras, had to call but automated system handled. Want to cancel HBO, had to talk to a rep. DirecTV has their priorities.


Uh okay. Is much better on the phone IMO that way you might or might not extended discounts (premium channels at least)


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

acostapimps said:


> Is it a package programming? Because I'm pretty sure you can do that online unless I'm misunderstanding.


Did you read his post? He was talking about Extra Innings.

You also cannot remove movie packages without calling in.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

raott said:


> Did you read his post? He was talking about Extra Innings.
> 
> You also cannot remove movie packages without calling in.


Yes I'm aware dpeters mentioned it, It shouldn't take too long once CSR answers the call.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I called to downgrade just last week ... it was a simple 15 minute call.


Mine was 15 minutes, too. I'm glad you found that "simple". I found it 14 minutes longer than necessary.



dpeters11 said:


> To me though, it shouldn't take 15 minutes.


Right, and online it would take 1.



raott said:


> Did you read his post? He was talking about Extra Innings.
> 
> You also cannot remove movie packages without calling in.


Yep, had the same problem dropping Showtime a few months ago. Makes me never want to add anything again. Ever.
*
Can anyone recommend the best e-mail address to send a customer complaint to? * I just want to do that even though I'm well aware it will go nowhere.


----------



## Darth Malgus (Jul 5, 2012)

A lot of the issues you describe arise from the Quality Assurance practices at DirecTV. Agents are required to verify who they are speaking with and if they are an authorized user on the account. They are also required to verify any password you may have on the account prior to making any changes. If they do not do this they can heavily penalized and everything else they do well on the call is voided. You also have to take into consideration account security, and any failure of the transferring agent to properly communicate the reason for the transfer and submitting this prior to transferring. Otherwise the new agent truly has no idea what you are calling about.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

email:[email protected]


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

acostapimps;3172257 said:


> email:[email protected]


Why? That is a resource of last resort.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Darth Malgus said:


> A lot of the issues you describe arise from the Quality Assurance practices at DirecTV. Agents are required to verify who they are speaking with and if they are an authorized user on the account.


But there's no reason for them to do it every time you get transferred - only the initial time. Once transferred, the info should all be there for the next agent (verification, reason for call, etc.)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Her email address sold only be used for cases that truly warrant it. For me, it's the nuclear option. Though in this case go ahead and blast away at that address


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> But there's no reason for them to do it every time you get transferred - only the initial time. Once transferred, the info should all be there for the next agent (verification, reason for call, etc.)


I would do it everytime rather spend an extra minute reverifing everything then trust a computer system to make sure everything was transferred to the next agent correctly


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

When I was with DISH, they let you downgrade on line. Depending on what was being downgraded, and how long someone had a service, they would charge $5. They even let you do an on line chat with Customer Service, which took care of the language/accent barriers.

If DirectTV does not want to offer web based downgrade of services, they could at least offer IM.

Personally, I would rather pay $5, they to have to call to some call center overseas to get a script and a hard sales tactic with it.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

You can downgrade most services online. In terms of call centers overseas, last I checked about 90% of the call centers were in the United States. None, by the way, are in India.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

markrogo said:


> Mine was 15 minutes, too. I'm glad you found that "simple". I found it 14 minutes longer than necessary.
> 
> Right, and online it would take 1.
> 
> ...


There is a feedback link you can use on DTV.com under Help ---> Contact Us.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I am personally very happy that I had to call when I wanted to drop from Premier to Choice Ultimate, because the CSR found discounts for me that effectively gives me Premier, with all the movie channels, for about $10 more per month than Choice Ultimate would cost.

And she said to call back in six months and I'd probably get the discount again.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

paulman182 said:


> ...
> And she said to call back in six months and I'd probably get the discount again.


So, if you can get the discount again by calling in, why not just make it permanent? Because they are hoping that the customer forgets about the discount and then their cost goes up and it might take a couple of months before they realize it. I guess the CSRs aren't busy enough!!! :lol:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> Uh okay. Is much better on the phone IMO that way you might or might not extended discounts (premium channels at least)


I have to agree with that. I called Verizon FiOS to cancel my HBO/Cinemax half-price offer, which was expiring. I was then going to add HBO back for $17/month. CSR offered me all seven premium packages (HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, Starz, Encore, The Movie Channel, and Epix) for $20/month for a year.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> While I understand what you're saying, if I was running D*, I would do it the same way. It adds cash to the bottom line.
> 
> I don't, however, understand why I have to verify my name, phone number, etc. at the beginning of the call and then every CSR after that asks me the same information (like you say). I agree with you there.


Quite right.

But name me a couple of major companies in roughly the same field that do it differently.... (ISPs, Telcos, providers)


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I don't, however, understand why I have to verify my name, phone number, etc. at the beginning of the call and then every CSR after that asks me the same information (like you say). I agree with you there.


Like most weird policies (especially involving Customer Service), it's likely that there was once a problem where some company's system was incorrectly transferring calls where the call and account information went to different reps.

So Joe gets transferred to CSR1 but his account info gets transferred to CSR2 and Charlie gets transferred to CSR2, but his account info gets transferred to CSR1. Now everybody is angry that CSR's don't know what they are talking about.

So, a policy gets made that, the first thing that a CSR does is to ask about account information, in order to ensure that they are talking to the person who they think they are talking to.

This policy subsequently becomes a "best practice" when setting up a call center.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

spartanstew;3172223 said:


> I don't, however, understand why I have to verify my name, phone number, etc. at the beginning of the call and then every CSR after that asks me the same information (like you say). I agree with you there.


I'm pretty sure is for account security and verification, nowadays anybody can call with your information, which by the way Directv should implement a 4 digit PIN number,


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> email:[email protected]


Thanks. I will draft an e-mail and send it along.



nmetro said:


> When I was with DISH, they let you downgrade on line. Depending on what was being downgraded, and how long someone had a service, they would charge $5. They even let you do an on line chat with Customer Service, which took care of the language/accent barriers.
> 
> If DirectTV does not want to offer web based downgrade of services, they could at least offer IM.
> 
> ...


I would have paid $5 to not talk to anyone. It should of course be free, but that's how much I don't want to get on the phone for this BS every single time.



Satelliteracer said:


> You can downgrade most services online. In terms of call centers overseas, last I checked about 90% of the call centers were in the United States. None, by the way, are in India.


Let's just say the first person was not a native English speaker. And I don't mean "they had an accent". I mean they were not a native English speaker.

And also, *you can remove 0% of premium channels/sports packages online*. You can apparently change your programming package, but that's it. You can, of course, add them online, but not remove them.

For all of you who like getting enticed to keep them, I've been there too. I'm fine with having the _option_ to call in and get encouraged to keep a service with a discount or a bundle or whatever.

But when I just want to be done with something, I'm not soliciting a deal, I want my time and irritation to be minimized. DirecTv finds a way to maximize the amount of time it takes and the amount of irritation it generates.

This is bad, given I'm allegedly what they call "one of their best customers".


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

markrogo said:


> Thanks. I will draft an e-mail and send it along.
> 
> I would have paid $5 to not talk to anyone. It should of course be free, but that's how much I don't want to get on the phone for this BS every single time.
> 
> ...


BTW, the last name is Filipiak. You should adjust the email address accordingly.


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

markrogo said:


> I would have paid $5 to not talk to anyone. It should of course be free, but that's how much I don't want to get on the phone for this BS every single time.


This is probably the thing that bothers me more with DIRECTV than anything else. I avoid adding on premium channels for the sole reason I can't remove them online. They are intentionally creating poor customer service and adding busywork unnecessary jobs we as customers have to pay for. Hey DIRECTV, I get the price of content goes up but your sob story goes out the window when you do crap like this.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

I used to be a DirecTV subscriber 2002-2006. I think I remember that you used to be able to downgrade very easily online without a fee. But now they want to get you on the phone to make a sales pitch. That's all it is.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> Like most weird policies (especially involving Customer Service), it's likely that there was once a problem where some company's system was incorrectly transferring calls where the call and account information went to different reps.
> 
> So Joe gets transferred to CSR1 but his account info gets transferred to CSR2 and Charlie gets transferred to CSR2, but his account info gets transferred to CSR1. Now everybody is angry that CSR's don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> ...


Then why ask for it at all at the beginning? You have to verify info via the auto CSR as a first step, then they transfer you get transferred to a CSR who asks you the same thing. If the first rep is going to ask you to verify, then at least skip the first step.



acostapimps said:


> I'm pretty sure is for account security and verification, nowadays anybody can call with your information, which by the way Directv should implement a 4 digit PIN number,


I don't think you understand, unless you're saying that mid-way through my call someone knocks me out and grabs the phone to try and get free HBO?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Then why ask for it at all at the beginning? You have to verify info via the auto CSR as a first step, then they transfer you get transferred to a CSR who asks you the same thing. If the first rep is going to ask you to verify, then at least skip the first step.


I assume that, when you provide your information at the beginning, their system brings up your account info. When they ask the second time, they are verifying that the information on their screen is accurate. If the automated system didn't ask in the beginning, the Customer Service rep would need to enter your data manually which is more prone to error and takes longer.

From a systems design standpoint, that's certainly what I would do (the automated system part, not the subsequent verification part).


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

markrogo said:


> "Hi this is guy in programming, what's your name and phone number?"
> 
> Are you freaking kidding me?


Is it that difficult to just say your name and phone number again? Takes a couple seconds just to make sure their systems pulled the correct information. Perhaps going into a phone call expecting the give that information more than once will help. I've had providers who required you to give your name, address, phone number, and last 4 of your social before they would proceed. I thought that was overkill but policies are policies.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> HGuardian said:
> 
> 
> > They are intentionally creating poor customer service and adding busywork unnecessary jobs we as customers have to pay for.
> ...


I suspect there are few CSRs who enjoy their job. It's a no-win position. No doubt the pay stinks. The systems/processes are weak at best. Many interactions with customers are unpleasant. I suspect the CSR is rarely responsible for problems; they can only work within the environment they are given. It's actually quite sad that so many people have to do this kind of work to survive.

Part of the problem is that a CSR is also a sales person. From a company perspective they want a body to talk to a customer for the purpose of enhancing revenue - up-sell, retention, whatever. If they allow everything to be done online they lose that leverage (no matter how minimal it is).

Before everyone piles on my comment... Yes, I did do that kind of work once, eons ago, at the beginning of my career. It was systems software support; not a call-center; I was analyst that problems were routed to. Far more technical requirement than a CSR. In many ways not similar. But at the root of it were still unhappy customers not getting what they expected/wanted. It's a thankless job. I was never responsible for the crap sold to customers. I didn't do that long before switching to software development. (Those scars drove me to develop [and encourage others to develop] better, more robust, software.) After 25 years of developing software I *know* (not a theory) that *many* things can be done to prevent/reduce customer problems (both product and service). There is frankly no excuse in this age for crap products, services, support, processes, etc coming from large companies. And let me say, no matter how much a _people person_ one might think they are, it doesn't take long to get worn down to the point of hating people. Seriously. Who is to blame? Not the CSR. Not the customer (usually). The company that can't get their s..t together!


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

The people defending this are ridiculous really. Do you really like NOT having the choice to cancel online?

Everyone in this thread understands why DIRECTV does it. It's all about sales pitches and making money, period.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, I have deleted a few posts; I'm sorry if yours was one of them. 

If there are any other disturbances in this thread please report them and we will take care of the people involved.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

HGuardian said:


> The people defending this are ridiculous really. Do you really like NOT having the choice to cancel online?
> 
> Everyone in this thread understands why DIRECTV does it. It's all about sales pitches and making money, period.


If this was obliquely directed at my post...

I was not defending DTV. Somehow the people on the phone were being brought into this and I just wanted to state that those people have nothing to do with it. It's management and other decision-makers who are. I was not defending this specific policy, just stated why it was this way. I've never defended DTV on this forum and in fact have done quite the opposite.

I've started a few of these "rants" myself. The list of things to rant about is long. Unfortunately they are mostly futile from what I've seen. Very little ever changes. Wish it wasn't so.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

I want to be crystal clear in case there is any confusion... I labeled the post a "rant". I know it's unlikely to be changed. I just wanted to vent. I was furious with DirecTv and the process and wanted to share my anger with a community of DirecTv aficionados, who often are frustrated with the company from which we buy our TV.

I didn't want to piss anyone off just because I was in a snit.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I understand wanting to vent, but you seem to be letting this issue bother you way too much. Sure it would be nice to be able to cancel HBO, Cinemax, etc online, but it's not that big of a deal that I have to call in and do it. It's also not at all out of the ordinary for services like this. If DirecTV were the only company to do so then I guess I could see it being more upsetting, but they definitely aren't. Not only that but they are acutally one of the best ones about not making it that big of an issue. You can usually do it by talking to only one person, and a lot of the time they make you offers, give you discounts etc, and if you don't want them they usually cancel it, tell you thanks and you're done.

You want to deal with a real frustrating one try calling one of your credit card companies to cancel your account. They really pressure, you, transfer you all over the place, "accidently" disconnect you etc.


----------

